# Wall Mounted Router Table and Cabinet



## strovej1 (Mar 21, 2011)

While back I had seen plans for a very nice space saving wall mounted router table and cabinet for holding the router (a router) and supplies. I think it was in Fine Woodworking, but it could have been another magazine. I have the plans... somewhere. Does anyone know of or remember that article and the accompanying plans? It was a beauty and would serve my purposes perfectly.

Thanks.

Jimmy


----------



## Paledrak (Dec 20, 2011)

There was one done in Shop Notes, not sure it is the exact one you are looking for.

Shopnotes -January 2010 - Issue 109

Good luck sounds like a fun project to take on.
Rob


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Was it recent? (Like within the last couple of years?) If so, then probably not FWW because that wouldn't be considered "fine" enough for them. There was one in Woodworker's Journal - Winter 2010 "Router Projects & Techniques"

Sounds like an interesting way to save space.


----------



## strovej1 (Mar 21, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> Was it recent? (Like within the last couple of years?) If so, then probably not FWW because that wouldn't be considered "fine" enough for them. There was one in Woodworker's Journal - Winter 2010 "Router Projects & Techniques"
> 
> Sounds like an interesting way to save space.


I don't think it was so recent. It was a nice cabinet, with the table top laminated with hardwood edging. The cabinet itself folded down and was held in place with two strong pins and had storage space for a router, plate and bits, etc. FWW stands out because I thought it was unusual to have there. Quite frankly, I'd like to see an issue that doesn't even mention dovetails for once. Once!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

strovej1 said:


> FWW ... Quite frankly, I'd like to see an issue that doesn't even mention dovetails for once. Once!


Blasphemy! Better not let the goons over at Taunton Publishing catch you saying stuff like that. They'll send a couple of "artisans" to your house to work you over with a $500 set of mortise chisels. :blink:
But if you're sure it's FWW, their index is available online.
There also used to be an online index of all woodworking magazines, but I see they went commercial - gotta pay to look. 
Good Luck.


----------



## RnWooder (Nov 21, 2011)

*Google it!*

Sometimes when I need to find plans or an article, and I don't have an index handy, I just Google it. Amazing, the Internet! I'm just learning about some newer thing called TORRENT, too, although I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Backyardhack (Dec 4, 2011)

Try ask.com for your search I find it is a better tool for a long tail search, meaning the search criteria is more descriptive. With Google I tend to get a lot of unnecessary search results.

Bill


----------

